
Personalized movie recommendations based on your unique taste - lifwanian
https://www.taste.io?ref=hm
======
lifwanian
[Update] 6 months ago, we asked for your help at the infancy of this project
and got some great feedback. Per your suggestion, we refined the algorithm and
made the following data viz improvements:

— Streaming on Netflix in your country

— What to watch with another friend

— Visualize movie recommendations by year/genre

— Cool graphs for your personal movie stats

— Dynamic charts for movie attributes (plot, theme, pace, rewatchability, etc)

